# Builder



## Georgirobert (May 28, 2013)

Hi could anyone recommend a builder near Figueiro dos Vinhos .


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Georgirobert said:


> Hi could anyone recommend a builder near Figueiro dos Vinhos .


I can recommend a very good, honest, English speaking builder who has done 2 renovations for us and who lives in Castanhera da Pera but you need to rack up 5 posts before I can PM you his contact details so an acknowledgement of this will count as your 3rd post and then then you need to make 2 more. 

If you want to see the quality of his work, we live just 7 km from FdV and you're welcome to come and take a look at what he's done for us.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Or look at TOms fantastic photos on his link


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Or look at TOms fantastic photos on his link


I didn't think of that so thanks for the idea! 

Mind you, that only shows the guest apartment. The barn conversion he did for us is even nicer.


----------



## Georgirobert (May 28, 2013)

Thanks guys I will be out next month and will be in touch.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Georgirobert said:


> Thanks guys I will be out next month and will be in touch.


If you can rack up a few more posts, I can then send you my phone number by Private Message and we can arrange to meet up and I'll introduce you to the builder


----------

